# looking for size small 29 trail/am hardtail frames



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

looking for size small (5 foot 2 rider) 29er trail/am hardtail frames. any budget or clearance frames out there right now? looking for 500 USD and under. what models should i look for? i have a pike fork to put on it with a bunch of air springs but thinking 130-140mm


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Esker has a few small Japhy bikes on clearance. Not sure if that is going to be small enough, but worth a look.

Please put a _specific amount_ (and currency, considering this is an international website) to your budget.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Are you interested in a small specialized fuse? It was bought with a 27.5+ wheels but will fit 29. Frame is 4(?) years old, not ridden the past 2 years, I got a full suspension bike and the singlespeed, wanted to keep for my wife but she prefers rail trails to singletrack…. Dm me if interested

like Mack asked above, what are you looking to spend?


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

The small Nitrous is on sale and it's a true 'small'. Check the numbers. 









2022 Nitrous Ti Frame


Nitrous What a price! This is the last of the 2022 models, and you are probably wondering what is the difference between 2022 and 2023? Well, the only change that really matters is the rear brake mount, the other tweaks are marginal.. These 2022 models were designed around the 'flat mount'...




turnerbikes.com


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Danhikeski said:


> Are you interested in a small specialized fuse? It was bought with a 27.5+ wheels but will fit 29. Frame is 4(?) years old, not ridden the past 2 years, I got a full suspension bike and the singlespeed, wanted to keep for my wife but she prefers rail trails to singletrack…. Dm me if interested
> 
> like Mack asked above, what are you looking to spend?


updated the post. looking for 500 usd or less. sent you a pm


----------

